# Unfamiliar with East Coast geography...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

How close is Lime Rock, CT, to say NY, NY?
:dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

About a 2-2.5 hour drive.

Are you thinking about going?


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, it is roughly 2-2.5hrs away from NYC - mainly because of the traffic getting out of the city.

But the drive up is extremely enjoyable!


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Here is their address in case anyone wants to MapQuest it out.

497 Lime Rock Rd
Lakeville, CT 06039

This actually leads you 50yds away from the entrance for Bimmerfest East 2003! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *About a 2-2.5 hour drive.
> 
> Are you thinking about going?*


I wish!!!



I was just imaging/visualizing how much fun you all are
going to have in the caravans to The 'Fest...

(I always miss that part -  )


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I wish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's too bad Jon. It would be great to see you there. 

I'm sure during Labor Day weekend you'd be busy with work or spending time with your family. Or both.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Just felt a ligthbulb come on in my head...

Jon, have you thought about contacting Carl McGinns or the local CCA club to tie in next year's bimmerfest with a driving event? This year's TechFestWest 2003 in L.A coincides with Driving Concept's California Speedway driving event and both events were tied into each other...

It'd be fun to have say, a DE on the Friday before or Sunday after the 'Fest?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *It'd be fun to have say, a DE on the Friday before or Sunday after the 'Fest? *


That's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------

